# Grooming tips for the Overweight Poodle...



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Well at age 15 she is going to have some issues, I don't think she looks fat at all, she is a very pretty poodle girl, and she looks great.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute lil porker! You did a really good job to make her look her best!!! Gotta love those oldie but goodies! :^)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I so respect and regard you for grooming this grand old lady to look her best. Izzy must have a good appetite for life. I hope she feels well and struts her stuff for a long time to come. There's something truly exquisite about seniors.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, she's so sweet! I hope my dogs look as good when they're that old. Nice job!


----------

